# calf won't drink from bottle



## fair weather chicken (Mar 31, 2012)

please help. we have 2 jersey bull calves. one drinks a little from the bottle, but the other will not have anything to do with the bottle. he will suck on my fingers and we have been pouring replacer on my hand and getting it in that way. any ideas as why he won't take the bottle? he was 2 days old when we brought him home. thanks for any help.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2012)

More than likely he is being bullheaded.  No pun intended.   

It takes them a few days (even as long as a week) sometimes.

A few tips.....

try putting a little brown sugar or pancake syrup on the nipple.

Dont let him suck your fingers anymore.......make him get gratification from the bottle

Let him get good and hungry......

Dont try a whole lot of times, each time you try and fail, you are reinforcing not taking the bottle.

What would I do?  I'd try him on a bucket.  Pour his milk into the bucket, let him suck your fingers while you lower those fingers into the milk.  Hold on to the bucket......

Let us know if you need more help.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 31, 2012)

redtailgal, thanks for the ideas, we will try that in the morning.


----------



## goodhors (Apr 1, 2012)

Is the liquid warm?  I always fed our milk replacer warm.  Calves liked that
and drank it well, both from the bottle and bucket.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)

any update?


----------



## fair weather chicken (Apr 2, 2012)

morning all. first off sunday am feeding used pancake syrup, they liked it but would not drink. so no fingers and if they didn't eat they didn't. sunday we were mooed a. sunday feeding they were hungry and ate all like good little boys.  monday am we will see how it  goes. thanks for the help. also yes warm liquid.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update.  If you continue to have trouble, I would seriously consider a bucket.


----------



## fair weather chicken (Apr 2, 2012)

Monday pm feed oh boy they were hungry and ate every bit. thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)

Great!  Now, just cut back on the amount of sugar or syrup you are using, if you are still using it, over a period of two days, and they shouldnt need it any more.


----------

